# Annual RCN Great Lakes Tour (merged)



## CFR FCS

HMCS Charlottetown will be stopping in a number of ports on their summer Great Lakes Deployment.

She will be in Windsor 12-15 Sept, Port Colbourne 16 Sept, Hamilton 22-25 Sept.

I'm not sure when she will be in Oshawa, Toronto,  Quebec City but there may be a link on the Navy website.

She's already been to Montreal, and will finish the tour in Charlottetown PEI.

There will be upperdeck tours for those who are interested.  If you really need to know I'm sure the local recruiting centre has the dates.  

Bring friends and family and get them educated on how cool the navy is.


----------



## Snafu-Bar

My nephew will be one of the Cadets travelling to Toronto and board(on the 22nd) for some of the exercises out on lake ontario before exiting in Hamilton. Sounds like they will be having a riot depending on the weather of course.

 When he gets the pics and video back i'll see what i can post or make copies of if anyones interested.

Cheers.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

CFR FCS said:
			
		

> HMCS Charlottetown will be stopping in a number of ports on their her *summer* Great Lakes Deployment.
> 
> She will be in Windsor *12-15 Sept*, Port Colbourne *16 Sept*, Hamilton *22-25 Sept*.
> 
> I'm not sure when she will be in Oshawa, Toronto,  Quebec City but there may be a link on the Navy website.
> 
> She's already been to Montreal, and will finish the tour in *Charlottetown PEI*.



Summer Great Lakes deployment in September with a final stop in Charlottetown PEI?  I grew up on Spud Island...I had no idea we were part of the Great Lakes!   ;D


----------



## CFR FCS

Summer ends officially 21 Sep so it's correct even though the weather won't cooperate. The stop in PEI is likely a namesake visit to Charlottetown. 

CFR FCS


----------



## Eye In The Sky

I was just bored and pokin' at ya


----------



## Fishbone Jones

She's tied up alongside in Windsor right now. The Windsor Regiment Band is playing for a 200 person soiree on the flight deck tonight. Invite only. No peons allowed apparently


----------



## Ex-Dragoon

recceguy said:
			
		

> She's tied up alongside in Windsor right now. The Windsor Regiment Band is playing for a 200 person soiree on the flight deck tonight. Invite only. No peons allowed apparently



get your invite?


----------



## Fishbone Jones

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> get your invite?



The flying pig that was supposed to deliver it obviously took a wrong turn ;D


----------



## MARS

She will be in Toronto from 18-22 Sep.  I will post "Ship open to visitors" timings when I am back in the office.  Oshawa details to follow.


----------



## Occam

See http://www.navy.forces.gc.ca/charlottetown/news/ship_news_e.asp?x=1&id=1249


> Great Lakes Deployment 2008
> HMCS Charlottetown Great Lakes Deployment Tour Hours
> 
> HMCS Charlottetown will be open to the general public for tours and demonstrations during the times listed below, in the following ports, during the upcoming Great Lakes Deployment.
> 
> 
> 
> Montreal, PQ – September 6th & 7th,  13h00 to 17h00, Alexandra Basin Pier 12
> 
> Cleveland, OH - September 11th, 14h00 to 19h00
> 
> Windsor, ON – September 13th & 14th, 13h00 to 17h00, Dieppe Plaza
> 
> Port Colborne, ON – September 16th, 14h00 to 19h00,
> 
> Toronto, ON – September 20th & 21st, 13h00 to 17h00, foot of Yonge Street
> 
> Hamilton, ON – September 23rd & 24th, 15h00 to 18h00, Pier 9 (near HMCS Haida)
> 
> Oshawa, ON – September 26th, 15h00 to 17h30, September 27th & 28th, 13h00 to 17h00, West Wharf
> 
> Cornwall, ON – October 1st, 13h30 to 18h00, Government Wharf
> 
> Sept Iles, PQ – October 4th & 5th, 13h00 to 17h00, Quai Monseigneur Blanche
> 
> Charlottetown, PEI – October 8th, 11h00 to 13h00 and 15h00 to 17h30, Cruise Ship Jetty
> 
> 
> 
> Please note, timings may be subject to change. We look forward to hosting you this fall.


----------



## CFR FCS

The ships tours are open to the public however focused tours for current applicants and potential applicants can be arranged through the nearest recruiting centre. If you really want to know what a Naval Electronic Tech Tactical or a Mar Eng Mech does and talk to someone currently doing the this is a great chance. Take advantage of this opportunity.

CFR FCS


----------



## MARS

CHARLOTTETWON is arriving at pier 272 (Queen's Quay, foot of Yonge Street) in Toronto at *1300 today* if anyone in the downtown core has an opportunity, you should come down and check it out.  I will be there directing the berthing party.

Cheers,

MARS


----------



## Thompson_JM

Those coming to see it in Hamilton, should know that the local reserve units will also have some static displays set up on the base adjacent to the Dock.

I'll be working down there this week. feel free to come down and say Hi.


----------



## jp86

I went to visit today in Toronto.  Thanks and well done to the crew - there were lots of them around, and very friendly when responding to questions.  They let visitors access quite a lot of the main deck.  Got myself an FFH 339 ballcap.


----------



## Snafu-Bar

My nephew departed this morning for his day aboard the ship, will have the pics and video sometime later this week if anyone is interested.

 Cheers.


----------



## mad dog 2020

Is there any information on which ship is doing the Great Lakes tour and the schedule?


----------



## agc

Normally ships' sailing schedules are not released until very close to the actual time for security reasons.


----------



## Occam

The schedule for the Great Lakes Deployment is usually advertised well in advance.  There are several news sources advertising individual city visits, but nothing on the particular ship's website yet.  I suspect press releases have been issued, but the press isn't yet interested in publishing something that is more than a month away.

The unclassified opord for the GLD came out the end of April.   ;D


----------



## Pat in Halifax

Without me saying which ship:
http://www.marine.forces.gc.ca/centennial/3/3-c_eng.asp?category=121&title=478

While there, also check out:
http://www.marine.forces.gc.ca/centennial/5/5-c_eng.asp
and click on "The Fleet"
(A "Labour of Love" of mine the last few months - only CORNER BROOK and GOOSE BAY remaining)


----------



## Occam

S'okay, Pat...I took care of him.   ;D


----------



## Dollar_ Bill

Have dates been announced for the Great Lakes tour yet


----------



## Occam

It just so happens...sorry for the all caps, it's from the message.

Excerpt from the Great Lakes Deployment OPORD (MON=HMCS Montreal, SHA=HMCS Shawinigan, SUM=HMCS Summerside)

3.A. CONOPS
3.A. (1) MON WILL CONDUCT PORT VISITS IN SUPPORT OF OP CONNECTION
IAW THE FOL SCHED AS ORDERED AT REF B AND DETAILED AT REF D:
A. DEPART HALIFAX 25 AUG
B. TROIS RIVIERES 27-30 AUG
C. TORONTO 1-6 SEP
D. PORT WELLER 6-8 SEP
E. HAMILTON 8-12 SEP
F. MONTREAL 14-19 SEP
G. POINTE AU PIC 20-22 SEP
H. GASPE 23-26 SEP
I. CORNER BROOK 27-29 SEP
J. ARRIVE HALIFAX 30 SEP
3.A. (2) SHA WILL CONDUCT PORT VISITS IN SUPPORT OF OP CONNECTION
IAW THE FOL SCHED AS ORDERED AT REF B AND DETAILED AT REF D:
A. DEPART HALIFAX 24 AUG
B. TROIS RIVIERES 28-30 AUG
C. TORONTO 1-6 SEP
D. WINDSOR 7-9 SEP
E. OWEN SOUND 10-12 SEP
F. LITTLE CURRENT 13-14 SEP
G. GODERICH 15-16 SEP
H. SARNIA 16-19 SEP
I. KINGSTON 21-23 SEP
J. SEPT ILES 26-28 SEP
I. ARRIVE HALIFAX 30 SEP
3.A. (3) SUM WILL CONDUCT PORT VISITS IN SUPPORT OF OP CONNECTION
IAW THE FOL SCHED AS ORDERED AT REF B AND DETAILED AT REF D:
A. DEPART NORTHERN OP TBD
B. MATANE 30-31 AUG
C. MONTREAL 1-2 SEP
C. TORONTO 4-6 SEP
D. WINDSOR 7-9 SEP
E. OWEN SOUND 10-12 SEP
F. LITLE CURRENT 13-14 SEP
G. GODERICH 15-16 SEP
H. SARNIA 16-19 SEP
I. KINGSTON 21-23 SEP
J. SEPT ILES 25-28 SEP
I. ARRIVE HALIFAX 30 SEP 
3.A. (4) PORT VISIT DATES AND TIMES FOR GLD ARE UNCLAS AND MAY BE
DISSEMINATED TO ALLOW FOR ADEQUATE PA PLAN AND OUTREACH EFFORTS TO
SUPPORT MISSION


----------



## mad dog 2020

We always get the word from the local media like maybe the day before or better yet via the TV, on the day they arrive and huge lines.
Have they released the tentative schedule yet for the tour this year?


----------



## D Mar Pers

all the info you need is on this link: http://www.forces.ca/en/gld/2011


----------



## PuckChaser

Glad to see Kingston there, and having never seen one of our ships in person I'm looking forward to heading down for a tour!


----------



## The Bread Guy

<parochial northern Ontario rant>
Didn't realize Montreal and Corner Brook are on the Great Lakes - also missing Lake Superior.
</parochial northern Ontario rant>
But I'm not bitter....  ;D


----------



## mad dog 2020

Just for the information of the Montreal, on the Saturday all day there is several music venues all day. Free new C&W downtown at the Jackson Sq upper deck early afternoon, there is a art and pub crawl on James street near the pier. And the Locke Street Festival.
The city has a city trolley bus set up starting at 10. It goes from the next parking lot near the Wiliams coffee bar and the Discovery centre. Around the corner to your right from the Haida.  
Big article in the Hamilton Spectator.
Enjoy all close or semi close to you.


----------



## RememberanceDay

Going to the one in Owen Sound hopefully!


----------



## tabernac

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Glad to see Kingston there, and having never seen one of our ships in person I'm looking forward to heading down for a tour!



It's too bad _Montreal_ isn't stopping too, but I guess Kingston doesn't have adequate berthing for something that size.


----------



## Mike5

In the event that any of the crew of HMCS Montreal are lurking on this board; a quick note to thank them for the recent stop in Hamilton.  Took the kids, enjoyed touring the ship.  Crew (including CFRC folks) were all extremely professional and courteous.


----------



## Pat in Halifax

Mike5 said:
			
		

> In the event that any of the crew of HMCS Montreal are lurking on this board; a quick note to thank them for the recent stop in Hamilton.  Took the kids, enjoyed touring the ship.  Crew (including CFRC folks) were all extremely professional and courteous.


They actually have their own GuestBook here:
http://www.navy.forces.gc.ca/montreal/6/6-s_eng.asp
but I notice there have been no entries for a while.


----------



## The Bread Guy

Bumped with the latest dates, and merging with other GX tour threads:





> .... HMCS Ville de Québec will sail from Halifax through the St. Lawrence Seaway and into the Great Lakes starting on July 23 and returning to Halifax on October 9.  Halifax-based Maritime Coastal Defence Vessels, HMC Ships Moncton and Summerside, will participate later on during the deployment as well.
> 
> HMCS Ville de Québec will visit the following cities during the deployment:
> 
> Québec City, Québec, July 26 – 30;
> Montréal, Québec, July 30 – August 3;
> Milwaukee, Wisconsin, August 8 – 13;
> Thunder Bay, Ontario, August 15 – 20;
> Toledo, Ohio, August 23 – 27;
> Toronto, Ontario, August 29 – September 3;
> Windsor, Ontario, September 5 – 10;
> Buffalo, New York, September 11 – 17;
> Hamilton, Ontario, September 18 – 21;
> Oshawa, Ontario, September 21 – 24;
> Cornwall, Ontario, September 25 – 27;
> Trois-Rivières, Québec, September 28 – October 1;
> Sept-Îles, Québec, October 2 – 5; and
> Halifax, Nova Scotia, October 9.
> 
> HMC Ships Moncton and Summerside will visit the following cities during the deployment:
> 
> Chicago, Illinois, August 15 – 20; and
> Cleveland, Ohio, August 28 – September 2.
> 
> United States Navy ships, USS De Wert and USS Hurricane will accompany our HMC Ships during designated stops along the deployment ....


----------



## Snakedoc

I thought I'd just add to this thread rather then start a new one.  Video from the Business News Network interviewing the Commander of the RCN on a stop during the Great Lakes Tour with HMCS Ville de Quebec.  Overall I think Vice-Admiral Maddison did a good job!

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/report-on-business/video/video-canadas-economy-floats-on-water/article4508713/


----------



## The Bread Guy

It's that time of year again ....


> Her Majesty’s Canadian (HMC) Ships Glace Bay and Kingston departed Halifax today to conduct a seven-week period of coastal operations and training exercises until the end of July. As part of their deployment, these two Kingston-class Maritime Coastal Defence Vessels, and the Naval Reservists who crew them, will visit various ports of call along the St. Lawrence Seaway and the Great Lakes, providing Canadians with opportunities to tour the warships and interact with their crews .... HMC Ships Glace Bay and Kingston will sail from Halifax through the St. Lawrence Seaway starting today and returning to Halifax at the end of July.  During the tour, Glace Bay and Kingston will visit the following ports of call:
> 
> *    Sydney, Nova Scotia, June 14-17;
> Chicoutimi, Québec, June 20-23;
> Toronto, Ontario, June 28 - July 2;
> Oshawa, Ontario, July 5-8;
> Port Colborne, Ontario, July 12-14; and
> Kingston, Ontario, July 12-15.*
> 
> HMC Ships Glace Bay and Kingston are based out of Canadian Forces Base Halifax and are two of twelve Kingston-class Maritime Coastal Defence Vessels in the Royal Canadian Navy ....


DND/CF Info-machine, 12 Jun 13


----------



## Occam

Before anyone asks - no, you won't see a frigate doing a GLD this year due to the fact that a good portion of the HALIFAX class is involved with the mid-life refit at some stage or another, or is busy on operations.


----------



## Jammer

They can't dock in Kingston anyway...


----------



## Stoker

Jammer said:
			
		

> They can't dock in Kingston anyway...



It'll be nice to see KINGSTON docking in KINGSTON though.


----------



## Jammer

She was here a few years ago....BIIIIG turnout to go aboard her.

Even the dumb Army guys like me were inpressed..


----------



## BlueAngels14

"HMCS Ville de Québec departs for Great Lakes Deployment
September 6, 2016 – Halifax, Nova Scotia – National Defence / Canadian Armed Forces

Her Majesty’s Canadian Ship (HMCS) Ville de Québec departed Halifax, N.S., today for a two- week tour of Canadian port cities along the St. Lawrence Seaway and the Great Lakes.

HMCS Ville de Québec will visit the following cities:

Montreal, Quebec (September 9-11)
*Toronto, Ontario (September 13-18)*
Brockville, Ontario (September 18-20)
Quebec City, Quebec (September 22-24)"

 Does anyone know where in Toronto this will take place at? Is it at HMCS York?

Government of Canada. (2016). HMCS Ville de Québec departs for Great Lakes Deployment. Retrieved September 8, 2016 from http://news.gc.ca/web/article-en.do?mthd=index&crtr.page=2&nid=1120919&_ga=1.231999127.942722616.1453906295


----------



## Halifax Tar

BlueAngels14 said:
			
		

> "HMCS Ville de Québec departs for Great Lakes Deployment
> September 6, 2016 – Halifax, Nova Scotia – National Defence / Canadian Armed Forces
> 
> Her Majesty’s Canadian Ship (HMCS) Ville de Québec departed Halifax, N.S., today for a two- week tour of Canadian port cities along the St. Lawrence Seaway and the Great Lakes.
> 
> HMCS Ville de Québec will visit the following cities:
> 
> Montreal, Quebec (September 9-11)
> *Toronto, Ontario (September 13-18)*
> Brockville, Ontario (September 18-20)
> Quebec City, Quebec (September 22-24)"
> 
> Does anyone know where in Toronto this will take place at? Is it at HMCS York?
> 
> Government of Canada. (2016). HMCS Ville de Québec departs for Great Lakes Deployment. Retrieved September 8, 2016 from http://news.gc.ca/web/article-en.do?mthd=index&crtr.page=2&nid=1120919&_ga=1.231999127.942722616.1453906295



So much for not publicizing ships movements lol


----------



## jollyjacktar

Sadder still, that VDQ is less broken than MON at the moment.  And VDQ is hurting.  Bad refit.


----------



## Halifax Tar

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Sadder still, that VDQ is less broken than MON at the moment.  And VDQ is hurting.  Bad refit.



Wait, hold the bus.  You mean a refit in done by Irving was 100% up to par ?


----------



## jollyjacktar

Halifax Tar said:
			
		

> Wait, hold the bus.  You mean a refit in done by Irving was 100% up to par ?



My son works there, he was disgusted at the MLR refit done to VDQ.  One of the old timers said it was the worst job he'd ever seen in all his years at ISI.  If it's unacceptable by even Irving standards, then it must have been shit.


----------



## Halifax Tar

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> My son works there, he was disgusted at the MLR refit done to VDQ.  One of the old timers said it was the worst job he'd ever seen in all his years at ISI.  If it's unacceptable by even Irving standards, then it must have been crap.



Good thing they are building our new AOPS!


----------



## jollyjacktar

Good thing I'll never sail on one.


----------



## BlueAngels14

So could someone please advise me where exactly in Toronto can I visit HMCS Ville de Quebec? The post only says that the ship will be visiting at Canadian port cities along the St. Lawrence Seaway and the Great Lakes and the Toronto date is September 13th to 18th.


----------



## Occam

From http://torontoist.com/2016/09/what-to-check-out-in-toronto-september-12-18/



> The Toronto International Film Festival brings all sorts of guests to our city. This year, that includes the Royal Canadian Navy. Her Majesty’s Canadian Ship Ville de Québec, or the VDQ as the Canadian Patrol Frigate is affectionately known, is docking here this week on its first Great Lakes tour since 2012. A news release is expected on Tuesday detailing the ship’s full schedule; part of its visit includes day sails with dignitaries and VIPs. But Torontoist has learned that the ship will definitely be open for public tours from 9 a.m. to 4 p.m. on Thursday, September 15, and from 1 p.m. to 4 p.m. on Sunday, September 17, so you’ll have an opportunity to snap a selfie of yourself in the captain’s chair, just like the stars might. Sugar Beach (25 Dockside drive), September 13 to 18, FREE.



They seem to have the days/dates messed up, but at least you have the location.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver

Yep.

Bottom of Lower Jarvis is pretty much where they always go of official visits.


----------



## BlueAngels14

Occam said:
			
		

> From http://torontoist.com/2016/09/what-to-check-out-in-toronto-september-12-18/
> 
> They seem to have the days/dates messed up, but at least you have the location.



Yea the dates are a little confusing but thank you for your help on the location Occam! [


----------



## BlueAngels14

"HMCS Ville de Québec docks in Toronto
Tour the ship this Thursday, Saturday

City Centre Mirror
The HMCS Ville de Québec is due to arrive in Toronto on Tuesday, Sept. 13.

The Canadian ship will be docked this week at Corus Quay Dock, 25 Dockside Dr., between Lower Jarvis and Lower Sherbourne streets.

The Royal Canadian Navy frigate is on a two-week tour of Canadian port cities along the St. Lawrence Seaway and the Great Lakes from Sept. 9 to 24.

The public is invited to tour the Halifax-class warship Thursday, Sept. 15 from 9 a.m. to 4 p.m. and Saturday, Sept. 17 from 1 to 4 p.m."

http://www.insidetoronto.com/news-story/6853175-hmcs-ville-de-qu-bec-docks-in-toronto/


----------



## The Bread Guy

This year's itinerary so far ...


> Royal Canadian Navy ships visit St. Lawrence Seaway-Great Lakes communities in 2019
> 
> The Royal Canadian Navy is visiting communities along the St. Lawrence Seaway and Great Lakes as part of the annual Great Lakes Deployment.
> 
> Her Majesty’s Canadian Ships (HMCS) Oriole (June to September) and St. John’s (October to November) are this year’s GLD ambassadors.
> 
> GLD provides Canadians with a unique opportunity to tour one of Canada’s naval ships and to learn about life in the Royal Canadian Navy from our sailors. Stop by, say hello and speak to our sailors about their experiences on operations at home and around the world.
> 
> You can also speak to our sailors to find out more about a career full of adventure, opportunities, and professional challenges.
> 
> HMCS Oriole is a tall ship, used by the Royal Canadian Navy for training and public outreach.
> 
> Visit HMCS Oriole, the Royal Canadian Navy’s longest-serving vessel, in one of the following cities:*
> 
> Summerside, PE (June 7 to 10)
> Rimouski, QC (June 14 to 17)
> Montreal, QC (June 20 to 23)
> Toronto, ON (June 27 to July 3)
> Buffalo, NY (July 4 to 8 )
> Cleveland, OH (July 11 to 15)
> Windsor, ON (July 19 to 22)
> Goderich, ON (July 26 to 29)
> Port Colbourne, ON (August 2 to 5)
> Midland, ON (August 9 to 12)
> Kingsville, ON (August 16 to 19)
> Kingston, ON (August 22 to 26)
> Brockville, ON (August 30 to September 2)
> Montreal, QC (September 4 to 5)
> Trois-Rivières, QC (September 6 to 8 )
> Sept-Isle, QC (September 10 to 13)
> 
> HMCS Oriole is also participating it the annual Tall Ships Challenge in the following cities at the above dates: Toronto, ON, Buffalo, NY, Cleveland, OH, Midland, ON, Kingsville, ON, Brockville, ON.
> 
> Note: *Port dates and locations subject to change ...


----------

